# SAN ISIDRO CUMPLIRA 72 AÑOS..



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buenas fotos, esos postes de luz si que han quedado bien, modelo a seguir!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Que tal cambio, y pensar que hace poco ese by pass estaba lleno de baches y descuidado. Lo unico que estuvo de mas son esas macetas... siempre con la huachaferia.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No se las macetas a mi si me gustan...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Creo que lo que quisieron hacer es enverdecer la zona de alguna manera...esas macetas son parecidas a las que han puesto en Dasso...ahora, no se si con la remodelacion de esta avenida las quitaran..


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Espero que no esas macetas son cheveres, aparte que a Lima le falta verdor.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cuando crezca la buganvilia, las macetas ni se veran, se veran como las de esta foto.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que quieren hacer en Dasso, o mejor dicho que más se puede hacer en Dasso???


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mira la pagina 2 de este thread...ahi puse una foto del proyecto!


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*San Isidro es el municipio más bonito de Lima !!!!*

Muchos preferirán otros distritos...pero San Isidro tiene "mucha clase" y no necesariamente me refiero al poder adquisitivo,sino al buen gusto en sus calles,casas,ornato público,cuidado de áreas verdes.. Desde 1925 (años antes que fuera elevado a distrito),ya era una zona que se perfilaba para ser el verdadero "Garden City" con que soñaba el Presidente Leguía... y en cierto modo,en éstos 80 años lo ha cumplido.. 
Es cierto que pertenecìa a Miraflores,pero en realidad,como bien lo ha explicado Bruno,era màs bien la Hacienda de los Moreyra y sus enormes parcelas.. pero para 1940 ya estaba bastante urbanizado.... 
A mi punto de vista,sigue siendo el distrito más bonito de Lima... 



J Block said:


> Mmm...no se, en verdad San Isidro no era mas que un bosque de olivos con su casa hacienda. Recien en los 20 se comenzo a crear las urbanizaciones El Golf, Country Club, El Olivar, Campos de Polo, Orrantia del Mar, etc...pero en ese entonces creo que eran parte de Miraflores.


----------

